# 24 Hours of Le Mans: Vide Overload Including Interviews, Scrutineering & More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're readying our final recap of Le Mans and that process includes producing a lot of content we simply didn't have time to publish in the heat of the race (though you may have seen some of this via Audi USA social media outlets as we were also contributing to them). Below are several videos we've just recently uploaded to YouTube posted in reverse chronological order. Highlights include chatting with race-winner Timo Bernhard comparing the 24 Hours of Le Mans and the 24 Hours of Nurburgring, chatting up Dindo Capello about his testing TAG Heuer's nighttime driving glasses during qualifying sessions and inquiring with Allan McNish about his interaction with a camera man who got in his way during qualifying. See below.


----------

